# The quintessential alpha male



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

What amazes me most about this story is that out of all women this guy "claims he's bedded" at the end of the day he has nothing to show for it these women clearly must be either desperate or flat out stupid.


your opinion



Handsome homeless man picks up different women each night to keep him off the streets - Mirror Online


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

act a certain way
attract a certain mate


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

also kind of reminds of the Arrested Development episode where Lindsay falls for the actor getting research on being homeless


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

xakulax said:


> What amazes me most about this story is that out of all women this guy "claims he's bedded" at the end of the day he has nothing to show for it these women clearly must be either desperate or flat out stupid.
> 
> 
> your opinion


I would never say he is a productive member of society. 

As for at the end of the day and him having nothing to show for it, what are you expecting him to have?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Broken at 20 said:


> I would never say he is a productive member of society.
> 
> As for at the end of the day and him having nothing to show for it, what are you expecting him to have?



Herpes


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Herpes


:rofl:


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Meh, I'm unimpressed. He just keeps approaching them until he finds a taker. The way they were reporting it I was expecting him to be much better looking.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Attraction based on looks or social status is NOT the sort of attention a man is looking for while looking for long term partner. Well, actually I'm sure plenty of men do.....but I wouldn't. 

I feel bad for guys that are 9 or 10s and want a healthy/long term relationship. Same for rich guys looking for great woman.

I want to be loved for who I am, not for my looks or wealth. 

Don't get me wrong, attraction is important and all but I think after a certain point of "attracted or not attracted" it doesn't really matter how much more attractive one is etc.

*It's a "nice to have" when you want to sleep around with women.
*

If you value above in bold, you are good to go. But man, I feel bad for those guys.......all the STDs and to deal with so many women, jesus, no thanks (no offense ladies).

If you are a 9/10 and are looking for long term relationship.....good luck to you (applies to women and men). Must be tough.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> Herpes


:rofl::rofl:

That and god knows what else


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 20, 2014)

Okay, I am _not_ seeing the appeal of this boy. Those women have to be terribly drunk or terribly desperate...or both. He's not physically attractive and his personality is annoying. If he walked up to me and said these things, I would think that he was a drunk or crazy fellow.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

HappyGilmore said:


> Okay, I am _not_ seeing the appeal of this boy. Those women have to be terribly drunk or terribly desperate...or both. He's not physically attractive and his personality is annoying. If he walked up to me and said these things, I would think that he was a drunk or crazy fellow.


Me thinks that boy is making most of this stuff up.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

xakulax said:


> these women clearly must be either desperate or flat out stupid.


Slightly lower quality than a Craig's List hook up.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Broken at 20 said:


> I would never say he is a productive member of society.


I would say he is a reproductive member of society.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't know if I believe in his story 100% , but I do know that picking up women isn't hard , especially if they are needy, or if they only want no strings attached sex without any drama . 

It happens down here quite a lot with British, European and Japanese women who come specifically to party , smoke weed and have sex.

They either hook up with gigolos or potheads.
The gigolos are expensive, and they don't have to pay the potheads.
So the potheads get free weed and sex.

It all depends on the kind of woman you are interested in.
A higher quality woman will take more effort and game.

A lower quality woman doesn't need that , because she doesn't want a relationship , neither does she have any qualms about who she has sex with.

So just like some men would have sex with any type of woman and most times end up having sex with the Craiglist types, some women would have sex with any kind of man , even the Craiglist types.

But I doubt very much that he has slept with so many women , or that he is_ that_ slick with women.

If he actually was that good with words and women, then he wouldn't have still been homeless.

He would have used his charm not just to bed women, but to get them to take care of him.

I actually know a few guys who live off needy women.

But maybe he is _that_ good , so the only other logical reason he's still on the streets would be because he has a drug problem . Women won't allow him to stay around for long.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

HappyGilmore said:


> Okay, I am _not_ seeing the appeal of this boy. Those women have to be terribly drunk or terribly desperate...or both. He's not physically attractive and his personality is annoying. If he walked up to me and said these things, I would think that he was a drunk or crazy fellow.



Giacomo Casanova wasn't too good looking either..


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 20, 2014)

Caribbean Man said:


> Giacomo Casanova wasn't too good looking either..



I agree, CM. But, Casanova had something else going for him. He had a brilliant mind, and a charismatic personality. This individual appears to have neither. 

Also, the article was misleading in that they called him a "handsome homeless man." Homeless, yes. Handsome, no.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

I know a 9 or 10 guy. He beds 200+ good looking women a year. Neither he nor his wingman are complaining... 10 years from now...


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

He's a nobody. If he's homeless, he's no man to brag about.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Forest said:


> He's a nobody. If he's homeless, he's no man to brag about.


:iagree: There's nothing alpha about being a ****y ********* who sleeps in a pile of garbage after getting thrown out of his mom's house for being a druggie. 

This is the stupidest thing since that 'beautiful man' murderous criminal story that went around a few months ago.


----------

